# Weekly competition 2010-41



## Mike Hughey (Oct 6, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R F' R U' R U2 F'
*2. *R2 U F2 U R F2 U2 R2
*3. *R U' F R U' F U2 F' U2
*4. *U' R2 F2 R' U' F2 U2 R U'
*5. *U2 R' U R' F2 U R F2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U' R U' L U B F2 D2 F L2 R' F2 D R2 U L
*2. *B' D2 L' F' L2 D L B2 D2 L2 F' R' D' L' D R2 D'
*3. *B2 L U2 L' R2 B2 U2 L' U B F2 L2 U2 B D' B R'
*4. *U' R2 F' L U2 F2 U' L' U2 F L' U2 F2 D2 R' D2 B L2
*5. *F' L2 U2 R2 U' R D2 U' B F R' D' L R' D' U L U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' U L' Uw Rw' Fw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 L2 R Fw R D U B L F' Rw R2 D U2 Rw2 U Fw2 U2 F2 L' Rw' R2 Uw' F' D2 B2 Fw L Rw2 U F Uw2
*2. *Fw2 Uw' R Fw R2 Fw R B2 L D' L2 B' Fw' D2 L F2 Uw2 Rw Uw B' Fw' Rw' B2 L2 B D B2 D' U F2 Uw' Fw2 D2 L2 Uw2 Fw Uw B U Fw2
*3. *Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw' Uw' U2 R Fw' U Fw' F' L B' U' F' L' Rw2 R2 B U2 R B' D' Uw' Fw Uw' Rw2 Uw2 F2 R' Fw Uw2 R D Rw' Uw' B2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*4. *B Fw' F2 L' R2 Uw' L F' R' D U2 Fw2 Rw' R' F' R' B Fw2 D Uw' L' Fw Rw2 U' Rw' Fw' L2 Fw' F2 L2 Rw U B Fw2 D Fw L2 B Fw D
*5. *R' U2 Fw' F2 D' L2 R2 F Rw' Fw' L U Rw2 R2 Fw2 D' B2 Fw F2 R' D2 Uw F L2 R F' Uw2 L' B' Fw L' Rw' R2 D' L' Fw L Fw' R F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' L' Uw' Bw2 F' D Rw Dw2 Bw' R2 Dw U' R' D' L' Dw Rw2 U2 Bw2 Uw' Fw Lw Bw2 U' Lw' D R' B Dw2 Lw2 Rw' F' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Rw B' D2 Uw U Bw Fw2 L2 B2 Rw2 D2 Dw2 Lw' F D' Fw2 Uw Rw Fw' R Dw2 Bw Fw Dw Fw
*2. *Fw2 L Fw Dw' F2 R2 Dw' F' Uw' Bw Rw2 R' D' F' Uw F R' D2 F' U L2 Lw2 U2 B2 F Lw2 R' D2 R2 Bw Lw' R B' F' L2 R' Bw' D2 Fw2 Lw R Bw D2 Dw' B2 F2 D' F Lw' Bw' Lw' B' D' Lw D B' D2 Fw2 F' L'
*3. *B2 Bw2 L2 Bw Dw' U2 F2 Dw' Lw Bw Dw Lw' D2 F' R' F U' Bw2 Fw' D Bw F2 L D' L2 Rw' Fw2 L' U' B' R2 D2 B' Bw2 F' D' L Rw2 Uw2 F' D U2 Lw2 Uw F D2 R' D Uw' U' F' D' Uw' Fw2 Lw2 U' Fw2 D' Uw2 Lw'
*4. *Dw' Rw2 B' R2 D2 U R' Fw Rw2 B2 Fw' F' Dw L2 Rw F U' Bw R' Fw' U Lw2 B' Bw2 D Uw U2 Lw R B' Lw2 R' B' D2 U2 Fw' F' Rw2 Fw2 L2 U2 Bw' U Rw2 Dw Fw F Uw2 R2 D2 U L2 Rw' F R' U L2 Rw2 Bw' L'
*5. *Fw2 F' Rw2 F2 Uw' U2 R2 B L Bw Fw Lw2 R' Fw' F' Lw B' F' L2 B Lw2 Bw F D R' Bw' Fw2 F2 Uw' B2 D' Bw2 Fw Rw Bw R' B Lw2 R' Uw U2 Bw Dw' R U2 F Uw2 U2 B' Dw Rw' D Uw' Bw L2 B Fw F2 L2 U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 3R2 R F2 2D2 3U U 3R2 R' U2 L 2B L' B' 3F' 2F' 3U 2R 2D2 B' 2U2 L' 2B L 3F2 3U' 2R2 F' 3U' U 2B D2 2B2 3F 2U 2B' 2F' 2R2 2B' 2D2 F 2D 3U2 2L2 F2 2L' U 2F 2D 2F L' 2R2 2B' D2 2U' B' 2U L 3R' B 3U 3F' 3U 2B' 3U B2 3F' 2R' R2 3U2 B2 3R 3F' F2 2U' R2 B' 3F' 3U 2B'
*2. *F D' 2D2 U' 2L' 2F2 2U2 2L2 2R2 D' 2U F' D L2 F' 2U' 3F' 2R 2U2 L R2 B2 2U' 3F' D 2B2 U' L2 2L B2 2U2 2R' F' D' 3U L2 3R' 2R2 F 2L 3R' B2 2D' L' 2U2 B2 R2 B2 3F D' L 2D' 3U' 2L 2U' 3R' 3U' 2L2 R 2B 2F R F 2L' 2D2 U 3R2 2R R2 2F' D' 2L F R2 3U F D2 F2 3U' 2L'
*3. *2U' 3F' 2D L' 3F' 2F 2U' L' D2 3R2 2U' F' 2L' 2R2 2F2 D 2D' 3U 2U' U' B' 2R' 2F' 2L F 2D2 2L' 3U L2 2R D2 2B' 3F2 D 3U 2L D' 2D2 3U2 2B 3R' B U' 3F U 2R' R' B 2B2 2F 3U' 2B' L2 3U' 2L' 2D 2U2 B 3F 3R2 2R B2 R' F L2 F 2U' 2R' D 2D2 F' R B 3U 2R D' 3U2 2L' 2R2 D'
*4. *2D' 3U 2U' U' L' 2L2 3R2 2D2 3R' F2 2D U 2F' 2D' 2L' 3U2 B D2 2U' 2R' 2F 3U2 2L2 F L 2B' 3F 2F F R2 2B' 2U' B 2L 3F F D2 2D 2L 2R2 R 2B2 F' U F' D' 2L2 2U' 2R 3F 3R2 2R R' U B D 2U' L' 2D' F' 3U' 2U U L' 2L' 2R' 3U' R2 U B 3F2 2F2 F2 R2 F' 2L 2D2 B2 2D' U
*5. *D2 B 3U2 U' 2R D' B2 F2 D 3U' 2U R' 2D2 2U2 2R2 2D2 3F2 3U2 3R' 2F 2L' 2U2 2R 3F 2R R' 2D' 2U U' 2B' 2U2 2L' 2F' L B' 3R F 3U' L 2R 2B2 2U L D' U 3F2 2F2 2U R2 3U 2F' R 3F2 U2 3R 2D2 3R 2R 3U2 3R2 2D 2L 2D2 3F2 2R' B2 D' B2 2F 3U 2R2 R' 2B' 3R2 2D2 3F 2F2 2L F' L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' B' 3L2 2D U R 2D' 3R' 3U2 F2 L' 2F 2D 2L2 3L 2R' R2 3D 3U' B2 F 3L2 U' B D 2D' 2R 3F' 3L U' 2B 3L2 3R' U' 3R' 2R2 2B' F2 D2 3F' F2 2U2 2L 3L2 3R2 3F2 2R R 3F 2D' L 2U2 U2 B2 3F2 L' 2L2 U2 3F' 2F 3D2 3F' 3L 3U U2 2L 2B' 2F L' 3R2 R 3F' 2L 3F 2U2 3B2 3L2 B2 3R2 D' 3B' 2L U2 L 3R' R2 3D2 2F' 3R' 2R' F 2D 2F' 3U' 2R2 B2 3L 3R 2B 2R'
*2. *L 3L 3D' 3R 3U' B 2F' U2 2R 2D B2 3F' L 3L2 R2 3B' F U' 3L2 3D 2U 3R' 3D B2 3B' 3F2 2F' L 2U 3B 3D' 3R D2 3R2 D' 3D2 3F' 3U2 R B' 2F L' 3F 2L2 2D2 3D U 3L2 3D' 3U' 2B 3B2 L2 2L 2D' B L' 2L' 3R 2D L B 2B' L2 3B' D 3B2 3U 2B U2 2R2 R2 F2 D2 2B' L 3R2 R2 2F2 L2 2R 2D2 3U2 R' 2F' 3D2 3F' 3D2 F 3U2 3L2 3B' 2L2 2B' 3F2 2R2 D2 2L B 2U
*3. *B2 3B 2D2 3U' L' D 2D' 2L2 R 2F2 U2 2B' D' 2R2 2B F2 3D2 L 2U 3L2 3F 2L 3R' B' F2 L2 2L' R' D 2D 3L2 3B U2 R 3F U2 3B2 L 3F' 2L 3F2 3U 2U2 2L2 3R2 2B' 2R2 R2 D2 2L' F' L 3F2 2D2 3U' 3R2 D R2 D2 3F 2F2 U2 L 3F' 2F2 3R' 3B' 3U2 U' 2F' 2R2 3D 3R2 2U' 3R2 3F2 3D 2F2 3L 2B' 3B' L2 3D2 2U2 2B' 2F2 F 2D 3D 3R2 B 2B' 2D2 B' F2 R' 3B' 3U 2L' 2U2
*4. *R2 B' 3B2 3F' R2 B2 3B' L' 3L2 3R2 D' 3B 3L 2R 2B' 2D' 2U2 2R2 2U2 2B 3R2 R D2 2F2 2L2 3B2 L 3L2 2R' F 3L2 3R B' 3B' 3F' 2F' F R' D2 2L2 2B' 3R D2 3D2 U' 2B2 L U' B2 F' 2L' 2D2 B 2F2 3U' 3L2 2D 3F' 3D2 U F2 2U 3B 2D' 3U' U 2L R' D' L2 3R2 R D' U' R D' 2D' 3D' L D' 3D2 F U2 3L' 3D 3U B D' 2B 3L2 3U 2B 3B' 3U' 3R' 2R2 B' D2 3B2 3D2
*5. *3D B' 3B' D' F' L D 2D 3F' F 3U2 U2 2L2 3L R' B 2L2 2D2 3R 3F2 2D 3R2 R2 3U 2U 2F' L' 2U2 L2 R' U' 3L' R2 D' 2D 3U' U' F' 3D2 3B' 3L2 3R 2R 3D 2F2 L2 2L D' 3B2 2L 3L2 R' F 3U U2 L' 2F D 2L 3L2 2B' D2 3R2 3F2 L2 2L' D 3D' 2F2 F' 2L2 3D 3L 3R F' L2 U 2B 3R' 3B' 2D2 2U2 R' 3F 3U' 3L B 3B' F2 D' 2D2 3U B 2F 3L 3U' 2B' 3B 2L2 D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 U2 F2 U' F' U2 F' R2 U'
*2. *U' F U2 F' R2 U R F U'
*3. *F2 U F' U R' F2 R F' R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 D L2 D2 U' L2 R B' L' D L' B' L2 R2 B' R2 D
*2. *R2 F2 U R2 D' R2 D' R' B2 F U' F2 R2 F2 D B L' U2
*3. *R U B D R F' D' B2 D2 R F2 R2 D' R' U' R U' R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F' R F D' Uw U2 L2 D B Fw2 F R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw L2 B D' Fw' F' D Uw2 L' Rw' B2 L Fw D F' L Rw' R' D' Uw' U2 R' B F' Uw2
*2. *Fw Uw' U B2 D Fw2 U Rw' R2 D B2 Uw' U2 R2 D B' R' Fw2 L' R Uw' R2 Fw' R' D' Uw' U F2 D2 B' Rw' B2 F L' Uw' U L Fw' L' U2
*3. *U2 B2 R2 Uw B D' Uw' L2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw' R2 F2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' L' D' Uw2 F2 Rw R Fw' F' D B' Fw2 F2 U2 R Uw' U2 B U' L2 U F' R' Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F D Bw D2 Dw' F' Rw2 Bw R' Bw F L' Lw U2 L Lw' B L' Rw R2 Fw' Dw' L D Bw R B' D Dw' U2 Lw R2 F2 D2 Uw2 R2 D2 L' D' Dw' Bw2 Fw L' Dw' L' Bw' F2 L' Rw Bw D Uw L Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 B2 Fw F' D'
*2. *Uw2 R Fw L' Rw2 R' D2 Bw' Dw' Fw' Dw2 U2 Bw F' Uw2 Bw2 U L Lw2 Rw2 R' B2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw Bw' U' Fw' D B2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' B R' Dw' Fw2 Dw2 U L Rw2 D2 Bw2 D2 Dw Uw' L' Uw' Bw2 Dw Bw2 D2 Lw Rw' R Uw' Rw' D2 L2 Uw2
*3. *Uw Bw' Rw' B2 Bw2 F2 L Lw' Rw D' Uw2 Bw' Fw' F' L2 Rw' R' D' Dw F D2 U2 Rw' Bw D Dw' F' Dw Uw Lw' Fw Rw R Uw' L' Dw Rw2 Dw' U Bw' F' U2 Fw' U2 B' Uw2 U2 F L' Fw' L2 R Dw' Lw Dw' L U2 Fw D' Dw'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U' L2 R2 F D2 F L2 D2 U F' U' R2 D2 F L' R F'
*2. *F L B' R U' B D' F' L' D2 L2 B' R' D' F2 R B2 U2
*3. *U' L' F2 L2 F2 R' U B F2 L U' R D2 B2 F' D U'
*4. *R' U2 F2 L' D' R2 D2 L' D R' B' L' U' B' D2 U R' U'
*5. *R' F2 D' F2 L2 D R F' L' D2 F D B U L2 B' F U2
*6. *B' R2 B' L2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 U2 L U L2 B2 U' B' R U'
*7. *L2 D' R2 B' F' R' D' R2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U2
*8. *R2 F D B U L2 B2 D' L' F' D B' U2 L R2 D U2
*9. *L R D F' D' U L2 B' R D2 U2 F' L U' F2 U' F U
*10. *U L F R' U' L' B2 L D' R' U B L' F2 L2 D2 B2 D'
*11. *D2 B2 R U2 R U L D B' L' B' D2 U L U L2
*12. *B F2 R U' R' D' L2 D' F2 U F D' L2 F R' D2 B D'
*13. *L' R2 F2 R' B R D F2 L F' L' B2 L' F2 L B' L2
*14. *D' U2 F L' U F' R2 U2 F2 L' D R2 F' R2 B2 L2 R'
*15. *R' U L2 B' L' B2 D L' B' U L B2 L B L B' D'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U B' F' D L F2 U2 B2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 U2 R U2 L U'
*2. *L2 R D' B U2 R' F' D B2 D' B2 U B2 U F' R' B' U'
*3. *L B D' B L2 U' R2 B' R D L2 B' R2 U L2 U2
*4. *B R F2 L2 F2 L' F' L U L2 D B' R B' R2 U' F2
*5. *L' F' R2 U2 F R F2 R' U F' R2 F2 D' F2 R' D2 R D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' R B D L B U L2 B2 L2 B' R' U B' D R F R'
*2. *L B L2 U' F2 L' R' B2 F' D2 F U B R F L U R
*3. *U' R' U F2 R B D' B' F U' B2 D L2 U F' R2 F' D'
*4. *U' L2 F' L R' U' L D2 F2 R2 D' F R2 B' U' R' F2 U
*5. *R' D2 B U R D' B2 F' D' L' R2 F2 D' F' R F' L D U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 B D L2 D2 R2 B R2 D' R' D B2 R' D2 R' B2 D U'
*2. *D' F2 D B' L' B D B F' D' L' B F' D' R' F D' F2
*3. *L2 F U' L2 D2 U2 L D L' B L' U L R F2 D' B U'
*4. *U' L2 D U F D2 F2 U R B R' F2 R' U' R' F L2 U'
*5. *B' F U2 R2 B2 L B U' B' L' B2 L' U2 B2 L2 B2 D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D' L2 B' D B' L' F' U' B2 R D F2 L2 B D' F U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F U2 F' R U' F2 U'
*3. *U2 L D2 B' L F D R' D' U' L' B' L B2 L2 F2 L2
*4. *Fw U2 Fw F Rw Uw' B Rw2 R Uw2 B Fw2 D B Fw Uw' U' Rw' D' U L2 Rw' U' B' F' R Fw Rw' D' Fw2 D U2 L' D2 R U F2 Uw2 B' Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U' R2 F U F U' R U
*3. *L U2 L B U2 B L' R2 D2 L2 R D2 B' F2 L D2 F'
*4. *F L Uw' R2 Fw Uw2 B2 D' B' L' R' D2 U2 B F L' D2 Rw Uw' Fw' L Uw2 B U' R2 U R Uw2 U Rw2 B' D2 Rw2 R' D' Uw' L2 Fw L2 Fw
*5. *Fw2 Dw2 U' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw R B2 R' Bw' R F2 Rw2 Uw F Rw R' Fw' Dw B' L' Rw' R Dw Rw B' D2 Rw2 Uw' U2 F Dw' B2 U2 L2 U Bw Lw2 F' L2 Lw Rw' B Rw' B' Bw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 B' D' U Lw' Uw2 L B2 Bw' D2 Rw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=-5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=2 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=1,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=0 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=-2 / dUdU u=-3,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=5 / ddUU u=-5,d=-1 / UdUd u=-4,d=1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=5 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=6,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B L' B L' U' B R B r' b' u'
*2. *L' R' U L' R' L' R B' b' u'
*3. *L' B' U' B U' B R' l' r b' u'
*4. *B' L U' L B U L R' b' u'
*5. *L' B R' U R L B l' r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,0) (6,6) (2,1) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (6,0) (2,4) (4,1) (0,4) (6,0) (2,2) (0,4) (-2,2) (2,0) (4,4) (-4,0)
*2. *(3,-1) (0,-5) (3,3) (5,0) (-4,0) (-5,2) (0,1) (-1,0) (-2,3) (-4,2) (6,2) (4,0) (6,4) (6,4) (6,0) (-5,0)
*3. *(0,3) (0,-3) (6,0) (0,3) (-2,0) (2,0) (0,4) (0,5) (6,4) (-5,4) (0,5) (1,0) (6,4) (0,4) (0,3) (-4,0) (1,0) (0,3) (5,0) (0,0)
*4. *(-5,5) (0,6) (6,0) (1,0) (-4,2) (3,4) (3,3) (1,2) (4,2) (-2,4) (-4,4) (4,0) (4,4) (-4,2) (0,2)
*5. *(0,-4) (6,6) (0,3) (0,3) (4,4) (6,2) (3,0) (-3,1) (6,3) (-4,0) (0,3) (1,5) (2,0) (5,0) (0,1) (6,0) (-2,5) (0,0)


----------



## cuber952 (Oct 6, 2010)

2x2- 4.33, 5.37, 9.38, 5.12, 2.80 AVG.* 4.94*


----------



## Anthony (Oct 6, 2010)

2x2: 2.18, 2.31, 3.05, 3.31, 2.00 = 2.51
meh
2x2 BLD: 6.31, DNF, DNF = 6.31


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 7, 2010)

2x2: 11.34, 10.50, 4.95, 7.05, 3.70 = 7.50
:fp Something went terribly wrong

Clock: 33.03, 24.31, DNF(27.27), 28.14, 28.10+ = 29.76
Not bad! Sub-30. Hate it when the pegs get caught in the corner clock gears and when I force it through, makes a loud twang and that's what caused the DNF.


----------



## Hays (Oct 7, 2010)

I thought I might try this again
2x2: 4.13 4.66 4.85 (4.09) (6.59) = 4.55
3x3: 11.52 (12.78) 10.64 (10.20) 11.17 = 11.11
4x4: (1:12.84) 53.109 (46.41) 55.406 50.25 = 52.92
5x5: (1:09.45) 1:19.77 1:17.25 (1:37.02) 1:22.17 = 1:19.73
6x6: 2:31.28 (2:26.50) (2:50.38) 2:35.89 2:35.86 = 2:34.34
2x2 - 4x4: 58.42
2x2- 5x5: 2:44.03
3x3 OH: 37.41 36.39 (34.02) 38.86 (40.08) = 37.55
megaminx: (1:31.55) 1:32.58 1:32.64 1:32.5 (1:33.06) = 1:32.57
great standard deviation


----------



## aronpm (Oct 7, 2010)

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 23.81, DNF(16.36), DNF(27.75) = 23.81
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 1:02.75, 1:05.56, DNF(1:17.69) = 1:02.75
Comment: 2 flipped edges on the last solve.
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(5:24.21), DNF(5:23.77), DNF(5:08.44) = DNF
Comment: I stopped practicing to play Minecraft. This is terrible.
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(10:39.92), DNF(11:11.40), DNF(12:31.17) = DNF
Comment: First off by 3c and 3+. Second off by 3c, 3x and 7+. Last off by 3+3w, 3+, 2+5x, with _4:29_ memo 
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*:


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 7, 2010)

2x2: 8.13, (6.84), 11.58, (18.66), 11.18 = 10.29 Ortega really pays off
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF I wasn't really expecting a success
3x3: (36.79), 46.91, (54.27), 44.07, 40.16 = 43.71
3x3 One handed: (1:51.43), 2:02.91, 2:03.36, (2:11.61), 1:53.11 = 1:59.79
4x4: 6:21.39, (9:48.81), 6:30.09, 5:39.18, (4:32.28) = 6:10.22 4:32 was so close to a new PB
5x5: (27:23.07), (12:55.93), 17:56.89, 17:08.22, 17:34.48 = 17:33.19 I suck
2-3-4 Relay: 7:17.84
2-3-4-5 Relay: DNF (Eastsheen 5x5 exploded)
Megaminx: 6:18.33, (5:43.08), 5:44.82, (7:32.31), 6:27.94 = 6:10.36 lol average was so close to 4x4
Pyraminx: 8.34, (5.16), (15.53), 8.94, 7.46 = 8.24 very good the 15 was a pop
Magic: 1.28, 1.32, (1.12), (DNF), 1.16 = 1.25


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 7, 2010)

*3x3* : 10.91, (13.12), 11.45, (10.71), 11.30 = 11.22
Part of the last practise before I leave >__>\

*2x2* : 3.58, 5.00, 3.02, (5.13), (2.93) = 3.87

*4x4 *: 44.36, (DNF(27.49)), 46.54, 54.91, (43.82) = 48.60
That DNF was unfortunate.. I was already halfway through F2L


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 7, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.09, (7.47), 9.49 (10.88), 7.65 = 8.41
3x3x3: 24.03, (27.52), (16.75),20.59, 23.15 = 22.59 :/ I did two avg50's today, I must have wore myself out lol
PyraMinx: 32.21, (52.28), (18.32), 30.47, 18.50 = 27.06 It appears that I'm horrible at pyraminx lol with two random 18's

I might add 4x4 and 5x5 later, but I'm too slow at them and get bored lol


----------



## Faz (Oct 7, 2010)

Last minute practice for the events I care about doing well at this weekend xD

2x2: 1.96, 2.05, 2.61, 2.27, 1.94 = 2.09
3x3: 7.36, 9.28, 7.50, 10.63, 9.09 = 8.62
4x4: 46.63, 33.88, 41.15, 43.27, 51.03 = 43.68
Very consistent there.
Megaminx: 1:11.28, 1:07.28, 1:11.50, 1:11.28, 1:05.12 = 1:09.95
Pyraminx: 4.90, 5.66, 7.36, 5.36, 6.05 = 5.69
Clock: 12.02, 12.21, 13.97, DNF(10.08), 12.96 = 13.05
sllooow
4x4BLD: DNF [6:43]
1. 5 centers, forgot to execute the last center cycle, but it would have been off by 2 anyway.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 7, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Last minute practice for the events I care about doing well at this weekend xD
> 
> 2x2: 1.96, 2.05, 2.61, 2.27, 1.94 = 2.09
> 3x3:
> ...


Please remove 4x4 from this list of events


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 7, 2010)

2x2: 3.44, 2.17, 3.02, 2.92, 2.39 = 2.78
3x3: 11.98, 11.73, 10.08, 9.81, 11.39 = 11.07
4x4: 51.84, 49.13, 51.28, 52.25, 48.59 = 50.75
5x5: 1:39.44, 1:34.59, 1:42.53, 1:34.75, 1:41.75 = 1:38.65
6x6: 2:57.74, 2:55.97, 3:00.24, 2:55.53, 2:40.99 = 2:56.41
7x7: 4:51.04, 4:48.33, 4:44.01, 4:59.67, 4:40.40 = 4:47.79 
2x2 BLD: DNF, 24.58, 16.55+ = 16.55
3x3 BLD: 1:21.75, 1:35.41, DNF(1:23.11) = 1:21.75
4x4 BLD: 11:41, DNF, DNF = 11:41
Multi BLD: 3/3 16:15
3x3 OH: 21.84, 23.13, 20.67, 23.17, 22.39 = 22.45
3x3 WF: 1:45.21, 1:43.22, 1:52.84, 1:39.92, 1:41.50 = 1:43.31
3x3 MTS: 1:19.07, 1:15.24, 1:17.93, 1:01.30, 1:20.45 = 1:17.41
2-4 relay: 1:03.50
2-5 relay: 2:50.47
Magic: 1.44, 1.56, 3.71+, 1.30, 1.73 = 1.58
Master Magic: 3.42, 3.81, 3.70, 3.71, 3.41 = 3.61
Clock: 11.40, 11.10, 10.94, 10.49, 12.04 = 11.15
Megaminx: 1:00.06, 49.40, 1:08.05, 54.33, 1:02.44 = 58.94 - consistant?  nice 49 though 
Pyraminx: 7.64, 5.59, 5.70, 7.08, 7.44 = 6.74
Square-1: 29.17, 24.98, 31.42, 23.48, 21.31 = 25.88


3x3 FMC: 40



Spoiler



Scramble: F2 D' L2 B' D B' L' F' U' B2 R D F2 L2 B D' F U2
Solution: B2 U' L U2 B L2 F R' F' L' B U R' U' R2 U R U' R B R2 U R U' R B2 R' B' R2 F' U B' U B U' F R2 D B' D' (40)

2x2x2: B2 U' L U2 L (5) 
2x2x3: L' B L2 F R' F' L' (12)
F2L#3: B U R' U' R' (17)
F2L#4: R' U R U' R B' R' (24)
OLL: R B2 R2 U R U' R B2 R' (33)
PLL: B' R2 F' U B' U B U' F R2 D B' D' (46)

6 moves cancel. = 40

Probably could've done a lot better on this scramble but I didn't feel like taking the whole hour.. But I got a good F2L and a bad LL, lots of cancellations saved the solve


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 7, 2010)

I didn't care if times were FAIL

*2x2: Average: 4.37 Individual Times: 4.18 (7.94) 4.68 4.28 (2.72) Meh Standard Deviation: 0.22
3x3: Average: 17.90 Individual Times: 18.00 17.63 18.44 (16.11) (19.34) FAIL Standard Deviation: 1.06
4x4: Average: 1:17.02 Individual Times: (1:22.06) 1:15.71 1:18.36 (1:11.83) 1:17.00 It's alright Standard Deviation: 1.08 
5x5: Average: 2:35.78 Individual Times: 2:39.94 (2:29.24) (2:56.26) 2:33.94 2:33.46 How Fail... Standard Deviation: 2.95
Pyra: Average: 10.30 Individual Times: (12.65) (8.65) 9.50 11.30 10.09 Could've been better Standard Deviation: 0.75
Mega: Average: 2:48.61 Individual Times: 2:51.73 (2:58.94) 2:43.74 (2:39.49) 2:50.37 It's fine Standard Deviation: 3.49
Clock: Average: DNF Individual Times: (DNF) 22.36 23.15 (21.72) DNF Stupid pegs on the KO clock Standard Deviation: 0.77
Magic: Average: 1.02 Individual Times: 1.08 (DNF) 0.97 (0.96) 1.00 DAMN! Standard Deviation: 0.05
MMagic: Average: 4.74 Individual Times: 4.56 (DNF) 4.63 (4.02) 5.03 Decent Standard Deviation: 0.00
2x2-4x4 Relay: 1:59.77 Splits: 4x4:1:25 3x3:25 2x2: 9 HOW FAIL!!
3x3BLD: Best Time: Individual Times: DNF(11:34.72)off by two MO edges DNF(8:26.36)actually just three corners MO DNF(7:09.48) I got frusrated and forgot tow of the corners
Sq-1: Average: 1:25.44 Individual Times: 1:21.06 1:26.47 (DNF) (1:07.61) 1:28.80 It's decent Standard Deviation: 3.24
OH:* Average: 44.94 Individual Times: (31.55) 40.16 (DNF) 42.75 51.84 DAMN! Standard Deviation: 0.00


----------



## Faz (Oct 7, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Please remove 4x4 from this list of events


 
Events that I care about doing well> events that I will fail at.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 7, 2010)

2x2- (3.47), (7.38), 5.01, 3.54, 3.55= 4.03
Yes CLL definitely paid off

3x3- (24.22), 26.06, 24.44, 28.78, (30.11)= 26.42
WOW best average by 2 seconds

3x3 OH- 1:10.93, (1:34.15), 1:04.09, (46.52), 1:17.25= 1:10.75
New best average and first sub minute solve

5x5- 6:33.20, 6:49.35, 5:36.51, (5:19.85), (7:04.69)= 6:06.35
Stupid eastsheen popped on the last solve

Megaminx- (4:37.55), 5:07.12, 5:02.21, (5:08.86), 4:45.90= 4:58.41
I really need a better megaminx

Pyraminx- (6.90), 6.06, 6.10, (5.05), 5.18= 5.78
Pretty good I guess

2x2 BLD- 21.60, DNF, DNF= 21.60
I was surprised to even get one XD


----------



## coinman (Oct 7, 2010)

2x2. 9.36 (5.61) 9.66 (9.71) 9.44 = 9.47
Not good. 

3x3. (20.59) 21.44 (42.38) 27.25 33.71 = 27.47
Good start so i had to screw up


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 7, 2010)

*FMC*, *39* ... almost linear, 5 minutes



Spoiler



2x2x2 : B2 U' L U2 * L (5)

Fond this start right away but did not like the continuing so I inserted a B' at the *

* B' (6)

The rest was one try linear solving.

2x2x3 + 1 pair : B' U2 R2 U' R D B2 D' R B2 (16)
Last pair + CO : R U' R' U' R U R' (23)
EO and solve last cross piece: U2 S' U' Fw (28) ... that last move was a S but F starts the last step so I save 2 turns (1 S) from using Fw here
G-PLL : U' B U2 F' U B' R' L' U2 R L (39)


----------



## irontwig (Oct 7, 2010)

FMC: 26 (HTM)


Spoiler



_F2 D' F2 L' F2 R D R' B' L' B D2 B' L' D' L B2 D L D' R D L D' R' F2_

Decided to use the solve edge after trying some non-pseudo 2x2x2s, pre-move is F2:
F2 D' F2 L' F2 [2x2x2 (5)]
Some more clumsy block building followed:
R D R' B' L' B D2 B' L' D' L (16)
Now things look nice:
B2 D L2 D' [Leaving three corners (20)]
D L' D' R D L D' R' [L3C]
F2 [Pre-move]

Pretty much just dumb luck. No time for insertions, but 26 is good enough for me anyway!


----------



## Laura O (Oct 7, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 23.31, (26.81), (21.40), 23.23, 22.49 = 23.01
*4x4x4*: (1:33.96), 1:34.56, (1:56.83), 1:45.32, 1:44.42 = 1:41.43
*5x5x5*: 3:01.55, (2:42.26), 2:55.72, 3:01.38, (3:17.37) = 2:59.55

*Clock*: 7.15, 7.77, 8.29, 8.35, 6.62 = 7.74


----------



## Elliot (Oct 7, 2010)

2x2: (6.26), 4.47, 4.58, 5.27, (3.32) = 4.77
3x3: 14.41, 15.96, (13.12), 14.77, (16.27) = 15.05
4x4: 1:22.69, 1:20.78, (1:06.23), 1:18.59, (1:23.16) = 1:20.68
5x5:
3x3 OH: (20.35), (23.85), 22.06, 23.04, 23.70 = 22.93
2x2 BLD: 1:37.79, 52.21, DNF(1:35.64) = 52.21
I twisted a corner incorrectly on the last solve.
3x3 BLD:
2-3-4 Relay:
2-3-4-5 Relay:


----------



## x-colo-x (Oct 7, 2010)

2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF= DNF
3BLD: 1:01.89, DNF, 1:07.94 = 1:01.89
some errors and timer didn't stop on the first 
4BLD: DNF,


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 7, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2* - DNF 9.46 11.53 10.00 4.72 = *10.33*
*3x3* - 24.81 20.09 18.75 18.56 20.83 = *19.89* _Comment - cheeky PLL skip on 4th saved the day_
*4x4* - 1.13.33 1.15.65 1.19.38 1.16.55 1.26.66 = *1.17.93*
*5x5* - 2.28.36 2.27.44 2.30.91 2.29.22 2.05.94 = *2.28.34*
*6x6* - 4.28.72 4.36.80 4.20.11 4.35.22 4.26.27 = *4.30.07*
*7x7* - 7.16.03 7.27.05 7.05.05 7.32.40 7.12.19 = *7.18.42*
*3x3 OH* - 1.05.50 1.11.93 54.75 47.88 55.40 = *58.55*
*3x3 MTS* - 1.18.94 1.13.36 1.30.38 1.04.06 1.24.52 = *1.18.94* _Comment - lol - this is like 30-40 secs quicker than I have ever been before. It makes a big difference if both cubes have the same colour scheme lol._
*2-4 Relay* - *2.01.22*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.13.78*
*Magic* - 1.80 1.44 3.52 2.03 5.56 = *2.45*
*Master Magic* - 2.77 DNF 2.75 3.08 2.75 = *2.87* _Comment - Meh_
*Clock* - 14.15 13.59 13.59 16.80 15.33 = *14.36*
*Megaminx* - 2.41.75 2.17.13 2.44.56 2.27.00 2.32.58 = *2.33.68*
*Pyraminx* - 16.30 13.00 DNF 14.19 14.34 = *14.94*
*Sq1* - 1.09.90 40.75 46.83 39.33 57.11 = *48.23* _Comment - Cubetwist FTW!_
*FMC* - *50 moves*


Spoiler



B2 U' L U2 L
R' D B' D' B
R' U R U2 R U R'
U L U L' U' B U B'
U2 L U L'
R' F2 L F L' F R
U' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L



_
Sq1 was amazing this week. And another sub20 3x3. Other than that, nothing special._


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Oct 7, 2010)

That's what I love about my cubing: consistency.

3x3x3: 46.19(pb), 56.85, 1:34.96, 1:30.30, DNF(1:14.15) => 1:20.70

I have no idea what happened with the last one. I screwed up my u-perm and couldn't recover. I dropped my cube and DNF'd it.

-Joe


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 7, 2010)

*4x4:* (56.24), 50.58, 51.53, 49.70, (47.78) = 50.60 Alright result 
*OH:* 22.42, (25.41), 20.39, (16.72), 23.83 = 22.21 Good single.
*2x2:* (3.50), 3.33, 3.43, 2.78, (1.83) = 3.18 Stackmat 
*3x3:* (13.59), 9.78, (8.77), 10.22, 12.33 = 10.78 Counting 12 >_>


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 7, 2010)

2x2: 3.63, 2.96, (8.30), 2.98, (2.24) = 3.19

3x3: 10.72, (15.09), 11.54, (9.55), 13.04 = 11.77
darn last solve 9.55 pll skip

4x4: (1:12.21), (57.85), 1:07.34, 1:03.55, 1:04.02 = 1:04.97
10 seconds too much -.-
 my 4x4 skills is still in budapest. but they it wont travel back home just yet 

3x3 OH: 23.53, (28.10), 25.58, (21.57), 26.03 = 25.05


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 7, 2010)

x-colo-x said:


> 3BLD: 1:01.89, DNF, 1:07.94 = 1:01.89
> some errors and timer didn't stop on the first
> 4BLD: DNF,
> 
> ...


 
This question comes up from time to time.
Sorry but you have to use a 2x2, according to the rules.


----------



## x-colo-x (Oct 7, 2010)

thanks, so I'll change al my times in DNFs


----------



## Diniz (Oct 7, 2010)

*Diniz*

*Sq1:* 49.76, 43.16, 50.40, 58.04, 40.99 = 47.77
*2x2:* 6.00, 4.69, 5.83, 5.14, 4.17 = 5.22
*3x3:* 16.84, 15.29, 19.69, 17.21, 16.74 = 16.93
*4x4:* 1:13.62, 1:26.56, 1:22.67, 1:17.78, 1:15.14 = 1:18.53
*5x5:* 2:20.18, 2:12.83, 2:16.84, 2:35.42, 2:07.21 = 2:16.61
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* 1:38.67
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 relay:* 4:15.84
*3x3x3 OH:* 29.84, 30.89, 28.75, 28.62, 30.94 = 29.83
*Pyraminx:* 16.20, 12.92, 13.04, 12.24, 12.75 = 12.90
*Magic:* 1.56, 2.02, 1.59, 2.94, 1.53 = 1.72
*Master Magic:* 4.06, 6.02, 3.90, 3.72, 4.08 = 4.01

*2x2 BLD* DNF, DNF, DNF


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 7, 2010)

2x2: 4.44, 7.15, (4.20), (8.04), 6.81 =* 6.13*
Nothing that special.
3x3: 18.30, 17.04, 17.10, (15.88), (19.16) = *17.48*
Lol, nearly the same as my sq-1 avg.
Sq-1: (13.89), 17.84, 20.86, (22.73), 14.07 = *17.59*

HOLY ****! First and last scramble were so good! I got double adj for EP on first scramble, and EP skip ( J perm on bottom) for the last scramble...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 7, 2010)

2x2: 3.78, 4.02, (3.22), (9.72), 3.36 = 3.72
3x3: (16.64), 15.82, (10.43), 16.35, 13.53 = 15.23
4x4: 1:09.38, (1:20.44), 1:11.61, 1:17.97, (1:08.54) = 1:12.99 (3 dp's, 2 op's)
5x5: 2:48.46, 2:37.75, 2:46.68, (2:33.21), (2:52.12) = 2:44.30
3x3 BLD: 2:31.73, 2:46.31, DNF
3x3 OH: (35.06), 29.76, (29.28), 31.50, 32.01 = 31.09
2-3-4 relay: 1:26.80
2-3-4-5 relay: 4:47.82
Magic: 1.65, (1.50), (1.75), 1.52, 1.56 = 1.58
Megaminx: 3:30.38, (2:58.36), 3:02.59, 3:18.05, (4:07.76) = 3:17.01
Pyraminx: (11.44), (9.30), 10.68, 10.27, 9.82 = 10.26
Square-1: (58.38), (24.15), 41.95, 45.04, 39.44 = 42.14


This is my first weekly comp.
These were my first 5x5 solves since over 1.5 months ago.
3x3/bld = slow. First ever 2-3-4 relay! Really f'd up the 2-5 relay. I really need a better magic and pyraminx.
Wow, first megaminx solves in over 2 months and I beat my previous PB twice!
Also, the 10.43 3x3 solve is ~11th best solve ever.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 8, 2010)

3x3BLD: DNF(9:41.41), DNF(7:49.98), DNF(5:56.63) = DNF
Started doing Images for edges, first solve was visual corners, 2nd solve was images for corners, 3rd solve was edges only because i got frustrated.
3x3:
2x2: 4.39, 4.59, 4.47, 3.75, 3.77 = 4.21
Very calm and consistent average.
3x3OH: 57.32, 1:02.60, 48.44, 50.99, 54.35 = 54.22
Should have been better


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 8, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.20 5.29 4.83 (4.61) (5.54) => 5.11

*3x3:* (15.88) (14.55) 15.09 15.18 14.88 => 15.05

*4x4:* (1:28.76) (1:10.57) 1:17.69 1:13.60 1:11.67 => 1:14.32

*5x5:* 3:16.79 (3:20.41) (2:53.22) 3:00.91 3:14.25 => 3:10.65

Comment: Fail :fp

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 22.56 => 22.56

*3x3 OH:* (40.82) 37.76 36.54 (32.32) 34.24 => 36.18

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:37.26

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 4:34.42

*Magic:* 1.77 (DNF) 1.20 1.24 (1.20) => 1.40

*Master Magic:* 2.88 2.92 (DNF) 2.86 (2.81) => 2.89

*Clock:* (13.73) 15.18 14.03 (DNF) 17.59 => 15.60

*Pyraminx:* 15.44 (18.10) 14.60 (14.00) 15.74 => 15.26

*Square-1:* (3:17.48) 2:05.53 3:08.45 (1:02.48) 2:44.92 => 2:39.63

Comment: Hehe, times were all over the place, only knew a quick solution to cubeshape on two of them.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 8, 2010)

3x3 BLD: DNF(6:42.71), DNF(6:11.91), DNF(7:04.74) = DNF
First timed BLD solves... Was trying to go fast, but it messed up my memo.
3x3: 18.88, 23.43, 26.49, 22.98, 23.40+ = 23.27
no comment


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 8, 2010)

2x2: (DNF), 8.16, 10.53, (4.19), 8.10 = 8.93
3x3: 15.85, (21.52), (15.83), 20.09, 18.04 = 17.99


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 8, 2010)

2x2x2: 11.02, (10.29), (13.77), 12.73, 11.21 = 11.65
3x3x3: (36.84), (40.99), 40.64, 38.00, 39.33 = 39.32
4x4x4: 2:14.63, 2:00.48, 2:03.96, (1:59.74), (2:40.25) = 2:06.36
5x5x5: 4:02.66, 3:55.31, (4:24.87), (3:50.73), 3:52.53 = 3:56.83
7x7x7: (9:25.13), 7:53.66, 8:15.42, 7:45.86, (7:00.04) = 7:58.31
3x3x3 One Handed: 1:11.94, (1:04.35), 1:15.95, (1:19.11), 1:11.86 = 1:13.25
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:56.22
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:02.43
MegaMinx: 4:37.13, 4:42.26, 5:28.52, (6:28.33), (4:35.54) = 4:55.97 :fp
Clock: (40.01), 26.18, 33.89, 24.20, (20.59) = 28.09
Square-1: (2:41.85), 1:46.58, 1:54.96, (1:37.62), 2:06.77+ = 1:56.10
Magic: (4.15), (1.97), 2.37, 2.03, 2.54 = 2.31
Master Magic: 7.71, 6.75, (6.52), (7.94), 7.85 = 7.44
PyraMinx: (19.23), 24.14, 19.84, (26.41), 21.32 = 21.77 (how is it that I remain so bad at this puzzle?)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 8, 2010)

*2x2:	*23.01	16.06	34.31	15.04	17.28	= *18.78*
Dropped the cube
*3x3:	*37.55	46.45	48.15	61.68	37.67	= *44.09*
two good three bad
*4x4:	* 2:37.54 2:51.65 3:03.63 2:34.99 2:29.16 = *2:41.39* Good
*2-4Rel: 4:37.09*
*2-5Rel: 9:46.55* First time sub-10 

Blind
*2x2BLD:* 45.58	56.26	55.98 = *45.58*
Memoed wrong and had to start over. Hard solves I think.
*3x3BLD:* 1:31.85 1:48.38	dnf	= *1:31.85* Good
Slipped on the third and lost track
*4x4BLD:* dnf	dnf	dnf	= *DNF*
Real bad and slow dnf:s on top of that. 
*5x5BLD:* 24:19 dnf dnf	= *24:19* Slow but at least a solve
*Multi:	8/9 = 7 * in 59:23 (memo 41) 
Hard multi. Lots of flips and twists and cycles. Had a very long recall pause
for one cube (saved the corners to last) but managed to recall it before time
was up. But even without that I could not have managed another cube.
Not too bad with 8/9.

Done bld:
*MTS:* 2:14.51, 2:32.66, 2:33.98, dnf, dnf = *DNF*
Hmmm, this time I thought I'd make it. Pity.


----------



## celli (Oct 8, 2010)

*2x2x2* 00:10.86, 00:12.66, (00:09.49), 00:10.42, (00:11.04) = 00:10.77
*3x3x3* 00:36.80, (00:33.91), 00:40.25, (00:44.43), 00:40.20 = 00:39.08
*4x4x4* 03:01.92, 03:01.84, (03:38.31), 03:29.40, (02:42.63) = 03:11.05
*5x5x5* 06:12.99, 06:07.34, (05:26.04), 07:47.42, (08:02.73) = 06:42.58 new PB!!!!!
*2-3-4 relay* 04;17.13 
*2-3-4-5 relay* 12:28.63 (2x2: 00:11.51, 3x3: 00:33.77, 4x4: 02:57.34, 5x5: 08:46.01) 2x2/3x3/4x4 went very good for me, 5x5 did the wrong alg and had to do all the tredges over!!!
*pyraminx* (00:45.21), (00:24.04), 00:24.04, 00:40.10, 00:24.15 = 29.43 first time solving pyraminx on time
not using any method for pyraminx, just intuitive, I only know 1 cycle alg.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 8, 2010)

3x3: 14.27, 18.41, 17.95, 18.27, 15.70 = 17.31

OH: 17.96, 14.59, 22.10, 18.12, 16.37 = 17.48

haha i suck. dont make fun of me plz


----------



## Baian Liu (Oct 8, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.76, (4.64), 3.82, 4.59, (3.49) = 4.06


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 9, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.00, 5.39, 7.26, 7.20, 6.54 = *6.58*
*3x3:*
*4x4:* 1:39.65, 1:42.81, 1:41.22, 1:52.19, 1:53.33 = *1:45.41* _Every single solve had double parity..._
*5x5:*
*2-4 Relay:*
*2-5 Relay:*
*Megaminx:*
*Square-1:*


----------



## okayama (Oct 9, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 7.70, 7.52, 7.60, (6.93), (7.77) = 7.60

*3x3x3*: (22.23), (26.22), 26.11, 22.70, 23.71 = 24.18

*4x4x4*: 2:01.69, (1:39.62), (2:43.87), 1:53.54, 1:59.40 = 1:58.21

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:25.98, DNS, DNS = 1:25.98

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [4:37.59], DNF [3:38.09], 4:23.60 = 4:23.60

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 22:53.31, DNF [25:53.18], DNF [20:07.84] = 22:53.31
2nd: Off by 3 edges
3rd: Off by 3 centers

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 53:15, DNF [1:06.39], 37:06.24 = 37:06.24
Yes! Great new PB for me!

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 1/3 (25:54.06)
1st: off by 3 corners
2nd: off by 3 corners

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 25 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 D' L2 B' D B' L' F' U' B2 R D F2 L2 B D' F U2
Solution: B2 U' L U2 L2 B' R B L' R2 U' R2 U' B D' R D U' B2 U R B R' B' R2

2x2x2 block: B2 U' L U2 L *
2x2x3 block: B' R B R2 U2
Orient edges: U R2 U'
More 2x2x1 block: B D' R D
More 2x2x1 block: U' B2 U
All but 3 corners: R B R' B' R2

Insert at *: L B' R B L' B' R' B (7 moves cancel!)


*Magic*: (4.09), 4.00, 3.53, 4.00, (3.40) = 3.85

*Master Magic*: 9.89, (11.21), 9.39, 10.42, (9.05) = 9.90

*Clock*: (47.08), 44.81, 44.51, (40.02), 46.72 = 45.35


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 9, 2010)

2x2: 1.73, 2.75, 3.92, 5.07, 1.94 = 2.87 
3x3: 12.59, 8.75, 11.04, 11.25, 18.21 = 11.63 CN so not bad i think
3x3 OH:


----------



## guusrs (Oct 9, 2010)

okayama said:


> *3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [4:37.59], DNF [3:38.09],
> 
> *4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 22:53.31, DNF [25:53.18],
> 2nd: Off by 3 edges
> ...


 
Heee, shouldn't you be in competition right now?


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 9, 2010)

*Cubenovice

2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 5:39.78, DNF = 5:39.78
Tried to speed up on the 3rd with 3 pieces already in place... did not work.
I think I better not do BLD's right after eachother.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 9, 2010)

3x3: 10.12, (10.12), (12.50), 11.00, 11.62 = 10.91 =D
OH: (25.44), 23.96, (20.48), 23.24, 23.20 = 23.47


----------



## Lumej (Oct 9, 2010)

*234:* 2:29.36
*2345:* 5:35.03
*magic:* (1.58), 2.14, 3.56, 2.02, (DNF) = 2.57
*3x3:* 21.43, 21.78, (27.83), (18.51), 26.48 = 23.23
*MTS:* 1:30.70, (1:46.52), (1:18.41), 1:26.96, 1:19.38 = 1:25.68
*3x3oh:* 59.51, (44.37), (1:08.53), 47.05, 55.26 = 53.94
*clock:* (27.02), 31.83, (1:03.66), 41.97, 43.94 = 39.25
*3x3bld:* 7:16.99, 6:38.50, DNF = 6:38.50
*2x2:* (6.33), (14.42), 12.71, 7.94, 8.85 = 9.83
*sq-1:* (2:05.40), (40.02), 1:51.51, 1:06.99, 1:19.56 = 1:26.02
*3x3wf:* 3:50.70, 3:20.14, (2:47.14), (DNF), 3:47.89 = 3:39.58
*2x2bld:* 2:50.90, 1:20.52, 1:18.95 = 1:18.95
*4x4:* (2:11.70), 2:06.80, (1:49.75), 1:50.94, 1:55.55 = 1:57.76
*5x5:* 3:43.85 3:26.97, (3:49.12), 3:35.39, (3:09.14) = 3:35.40
*multibld:* 0/2 Two twisted corners and two flipped edges....
*megaminx:* (3:25.04), (3:51.35) 3:40.36, 3:43.99, 3:35.67 = 3:40.01
*7x7:* (12:17.25) 10:45.80, 11:01.11, (10:31.94) 11:44.39 = 11:10.43


----------



## Goater (Oct 9, 2010)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 30 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 D' L2 B' D B' L' F' U' B2 R D F2 L2 B D' F U2
Solution: x F' U F R D2 B D R' U' R2 U R' U L F2 U2 R U R2 U2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R' U' R

EO: x F' U F R D2 B
2x2x3: D R' U' R2 U R' U L F2
F2L: U2 R U R2 U2 R' 
LL: R D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R' U' R


----------



## okayama (Oct 10, 2010)

guusrs said:


> Heee, shouldn't you be in competition right now?



Done the day before the competition, on a plane and in a hotel, for practice. 
Oct. 9th was a bad day for me, all DNF in BLD, and not so good FMC solve.


----------



## jave (Oct 10, 2010)

2x2x2: 9.84, 7.55, 9.69, 12.50, 12.66
3x3x3: 29.30, 25.93, 23.16, 24.81, 34.56
4x4x4: 1:48.66, 1:37.55, 1:47.28, 1:53.81, 1:54.33
5x5x5: 3:51.96, 4:03.13, 3:57.11, 4:31.27, 3:52.05
3x3x3 OH: 1:20.50, 54.43, 1:21.46, 50.46, 1:01.00
3x3x3 MTS: 
2-3-4 Relay: 2:34.61
2-3-4-5 Relay: 6:12.00
Pyraminx: 
Sq-1: 1:29.83, 1:38.25, 2:36.02, 2:05.68, 1:12.33


----------



## hatep (Oct 10, 2010)

*2x2:* (8.40), 11.68, 10.26, (13.29), 11.69 = *11.21*
*3x3:* 27.58, (28.11), 24.28, (20.64), 21.93 = *24.60*
*4x4:* 2:33.38, 2:29.61, 2:21.49, (1:55.46), (2:48.93) = *2:28.16*
Comment: 1:55 is a PB.
*5x5:* (6:26.26), 5:36.54, 5:41.02, (5:20.19), 5:35.67 = *5:37.74*
Comment: I haven't done 5x5 in a while, but I've somehow improved.
*2x2 BLD:* 2:01.13, DNF, 2:43.03 = *2:01.13*
Comments: I lost track of where I was during the second solve and couldn't recover.
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(6:59.26), DNF(8:28.26), DNF(7:18.39) = DNF
Comments: First off by two flipped edges, seconds off by 8 pieces (one wrong move somewhere), third off by 3 corners.
*OH:* 51.80, 50.64, (1:28.69), (44.31), 46.27 = *49.57*
Comments: Screwed up the third solve and had to start almost again.
*234:* = *3:42.27*
Comment: Sub 4!
*2345:* = *9:19.74*
Comment: Sub 10!


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 10, 2010)

*FMC: 27 moves* F' L D F R2 F' U' F B U R' D B' D' R2 B U' L U' L' F' U B' U' F U2 B'


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 D' L2 B' D B' L' F' U' B2 R D F2 L2 B D' F U2
Normal scramble with premove B'
2x2x2: F' L D F [4]
2x2x3: R2 F' U' F B U (The B preserves a pair) [10] (In fact I used this block on my LL)
F2L #2 and #3: R' D B' D' R2 [15]
F2L and EO: B' U' L U' L' U B' [22]
LL: B U' F' U B' U' F U2 [30-4=26]
26 + premove = 27 moves


----------



## lele1415 (Oct 11, 2010)

2x2: 7.25, 5.83, 9.14, 7.10, 5.57 = 6.73
3x3: 15.48, 14.24, 14.57, 17.30, 17.24 = 15.76 
4x4: 1:20.59, 1:24.77, 1:21.32, DNF(1:26.61), 1:22.57 = 1:22.89 
3x3 OH：37.32, 35.40, 29.66, 31.92, 36.97 = 34.76


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 11, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Events that I care about doing well> events that I will fail at.


 
fail??? beat WR two times, sure FAIL...


----------



## PeterV (Oct 11, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 7.27, (6.77), (7.97), 7.72, 7.06 = *7.35 avg.*

3x3x3: 25.78, (23.38), (31.72), 26.91, 26.63 = *26.44 avg.*

Square1: (1:09.06), (41.86), 45.96, 55.02, 54.43 = *51.80 avg.*

No square1 parity is the only reason I'm sub-1.


----------



## Bomber (Oct 11, 2010)

My first ever competition entry! I want to get my average down to how it used to be!

3x3: 22.96, 25.97, 20.87, 24.07, 22.07 = *23.03*


----------



## emolover (Oct 11, 2010)

2x2:*7.26*
5.75, 4.44, DNF, 8.20, 7.81
I did the 3rd solve that I got a DNF on and got 6.09
3x3:*23.37*
24.19, 28.48, 21.72, 24.22, 19.05
4x4:*1:45.67*
1:35.80, 2:04.72, 1:54.27, 1:46.94, 1:34.83
Meh...
5x5:*2:57.59* NR
3:15.69, 3:07.13, 2:50.08, 2:35.34 NR, 2:55.56 
YAA new 5x5 single and avg!!!
Megaminx:*3:38.09* NR
3:48.08, 3:24.45, 4:06.27, 2:56.25 NR, 3:41.75 
Pyraminx:*8.67*
11.77, 5.69, 8.38, 8.19, 9.45
That was fail…
2-4 relay:*2:06.81* NR
Yeaa!!! 
2-5 relay:*5:45.64*


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 12, 2010)

emolover said:


> 2x2:7.26
> 5.75, 4.44, DNF, 8.20, 7.81
> I did the 3rd solve that I got a DNF on and got 6.09
> 3x3:23.37
> ...


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?2419-2008-Changes-to-weekly-competition 
Try to submit in this format if possible, it makes it so much easier on the organizers of this weekly comp.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 12, 2010)

*2x2x2*
10.29, (11.36), 9.88, 5.78, (3.07) *Average = 8.65*
*2x2x2 BLD*
1:47.74, 2:08.96, 1:18.32 *Average = 1:45*
*3x3x3*
20.99, 20.24, 20.14, (16.79), (22.21) *Average = 20.46*
*3x3x3 OH*
1:06.95, (58.63), 1:03.64, (1:19.47), 1:01.84 *Average = 1:04.14*
*5x5x5*
(5:43.70), 5:17.88, (4:52.86), 5:08.28, 4:55.73 *Average = 5:07.30*


----------



## Krag (Oct 12, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 6.15, 5.18, 6.55, 6.87, 7.53 *=6.52*

*3x3x3:* (23.12), 24.16, (25.86), 25.02, 23.45 *=24.21*

*4x4x4:* (2:16.41), 2:27.09, 2:17.12, 2:29.30, (2:43.92) *=2:24.50*

*Magic:* 2.05, (3.25), 2.06, 1.96, (1.80) *=2.02*

*Pyraminx:* 14.35, 10.75, 17.07, 11.99, 17.05 *=14.46*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 12, 2010)

Pyraminx: 4.03, 6.58, 5.63, 4.97, 5.37 = *5.33

*I never have time to do these anymore because of school. I guess I'll start trying to do 2x2, 3x3, and pyraminx every week.


----------



## BC1997 (Oct 12, 2010)

3x3=38.89,38.17,36.92,38.87,36.81=37.93


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 12, 2010)

2x2: DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
3x3: DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
4x4: DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
5x5: DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
6x6: DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
7x7: DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
2bld: DNS DNS DNS = DNF
3bld: DNS DNS DNS = DNF
4bld: DNS DNS DNS = DNF
5bld: DNS DNS DNS = DNF
3mbld: DNS = DNF
OH: DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
feet: DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
MTS: DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
FMS: DNS = DNF
234: DNS = DNF
2345: DNS = DNF
magic: DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
mmagic: DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
clock: DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
mega: DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
pyra: DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
clock: DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Oct 12, 2010)

2x2x2: 7.07 , 6.94 , 6.06 , (8.01) , (5.56) = 6.69
3x3x3: (16.78) , 16.20 , 14.55 , (13.85) , 16.19 = 15.65 
4x4x4: 1:02.45 , 1:02.54 , 1:00.26 , (2:47.77) , (57.90) = 1:01.75
5x5x5: 2:13.16 , (2:06.28) , 2:10.29 , 2:10.67 , (2:16.72) =
6x6x6: 4:41.17 , 4:21.02 , (4:58.27) , (4:20.83) , 4:43.04 =
7x7x7: 
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 51.66 , 1:07.53 , 52.07 = 51.66
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 3:34.61 , DNS , DNS = 3:34.61
3x3x3 One Handed: 57.90 , (53.89) , 55.18 , (1:19.99) , 55.96 =
3x3x3 With Feet : DNF , 9:51.73 , 7:23.04 , DNS , DNS = DNF
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 
3x3x3 Fewest Moves :
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:34.83 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:51.78 
Magic: 2.40 , (4.33) , 2.23 , 2.08 , (1.39) =
Clock : 
MegaMinx : 
PyraMinx: 9.73 , (9.12) , 9.18 , (33.74) , 14.34 =


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 12, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*3x3x3:* 22.90, 22.36, 21.96, 24.63, 23.36 = *22.87*
Comment: Pretty good for me.

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 31.46, 23.36, 36.09 = *23.36*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:41.53, 1:33.91, DNF [1:43.84] = *1:33.91*
Comment: Third one off by an R turn and 5 edges – must have missed an R turn somewhere.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:50.47 [4:18], 6:43.31 [3:37], 7:35.13 [4:37] = *6:43.31*
Comment: Nice!
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [15:46.49, 8:00], DNF [16:47.70, 8:59], 13:38.07 [6:57] = *13:38.07*
Comment: First one had 2 centrals flipped, second one had 3 corners wrong. Third one was just amazing.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *1/3 = DNF, 8:11.18* [4:42]
Comment: I should be disappointed, but I’m not, because of the time! First cube was off by 3 edges – I forgot to do an image. Third cube was off by 2 edges flipped – I did a 3 cycle incorrectly.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 21.93, 20.06, DNF [29.46], 29.53, 42.36 = *31.27*
Comment: Third one off by 3 pieces.
*6x6x6:* DNF [31:56.20, 18:01], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Completely scrambled. Corners were off by a single turn and double parity (I applied parity in the wrong place), so it appears certain I misoriented the cube sometime early but after I did the corners. I knew it was off the whole time I was solving because the cube was having alignment problems the wrong direction the whole time. But I didn’t expect it to be this scrambled! 
*7x7x7:* DNF [55:49.52, 27:47], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: This was not a good week for really big cubes BLD for me. Apparently it was a bunch of little mistakes. I was off by 8 obliques, 3 inner + centers, 3 inner X centers, and 6 inner wings. The wings appeared to be a mismemorization. A few of the obliques were due to a mismemorization that I realized when I was solving; I tried to reason out what the correct memorization was, but there wasn't enough information to fully figure it out so I guessed. I'd guess this took at least 5 minutes, so really the solve wasn't that slow except for that.
*3x3x3 OH:* DNF [3:40.40], DNF [4:10.81], 4:16.78, 2:36.03, 3:16.52 = *DNF*
Comment: First one off by 3 corners; second one off by 2 edges flipped; second and third ones both had bad memorization recall pauses.
*Magic:* 13.00, 11.83, 11.59, 8.96, 12.11 = *11.84*
Comment: OHITABLD.
*Master Magic:* 4.09, 4.00, 3.69, 5.25, 3.80 = *3.96*
*Clock:* DNF [2:34.33, 0:38], DNF [2:38.50, 0:25], DNF [1:59.75, 0:30], 1:56.88 [0:34], DNF [2:02.33, 0:26] = *DNF*
Comment: Wow, that was bad. Little mistakes from trying to go too fast. Two of them would have been +2 with suggested adjusted rules: the first and third ones required just one turn one notch to solve. The second one had 2 centers and 2 edges off by 2 each, and the fifth one required 2 turns one notch each to fix it.
*Pyraminx:* 1:54.05, 1:13.16, 1:30.31, 1:00.47, 1:04.15 = *1:15.87*
Comment: If I just go a little bit slower, I can get reasonable accuracy. I’m going to try harder for this in the future.
*Square-1:* DNF [10+, 3:45], DNF [5:20.30, 2:35], DNF [5:33.06, 3:41], 6:00.51 [3:43], 6:00.14 [3:01] = *DNF*
Comment: Very disappointing; all stupid mistakes. First one I memorized the whole thing upside down and didn’t realize it until I started solving, then I forgot how I was supposed to hold it. Really stupid. Second one had the shapes upside down from my memorized position; I’m supposed to line the pieces up on the left instead of the right, do a slice move, then do (6,6) before continuing; I forgot to do the (6,6). Hopefully I’ll remember this and never make that mistake again. Third one I had edge parity and realized it, but I forgot to do it at the end. Cases US, DC, NW, DA, QV.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 13, 2010)

Chris Hardwick:

Wow, what a _super_ week this has been! 

*3x3x3BLD:* DNF 3:31.96 2:38.61
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF 9:34.92 7:58.29
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF DNF DNF
*Fewest Moves:* 44 turns


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 D' L2 B' D B' L' F' U' B2 R D F2 L2 B D' F U2

Solution: L2 D' R2 D L' D' R2 D2 L' U B D' L U' R U' D' R' D B2 R' U2 R2 U D B D' R' B' R U R2 L' D L D' R D2 R' D2 B' D' B D

2x2x2 including orientation of the 3 centers and some other edges: L . D L' U B D' L
The building edge for a 2x2x3 + the 4th center orientation: U' R U'
Orient 2 edges: D' R' D
complete 2x2x3 preserving orientation of the 4 centers: B2 R' U2 R2 U2
expand to a F2L minus one pair and orient the 5th center: U' D B D' R' B' R U R2
Switch to the un-oriented center on LL as a trial to see what happens: L' D L
Try a center preserving ZBF2L to see what happens, and luckily be done except for a corner 3 cycle: D' R D2 R' D2 B' D' B D

Insert L D' R2 D L' D' R2 D at the dot to solve the last 3 corners and cancel 2 moves.

This solve was a bit odd. I spent quite a lot of time building a particular block, and in doing so built another one by accident. I tried a continuation on the accidental block out of curiosity, and it worked out quite well for the rest of the solve! Yay for unexpected developments in a FMC solve! 


Done BLD:

*5x5x5:* DNF, DNF, 31:14.39 (18:xx), 29:07.84 (16:xx), 26:29.18 (17:xx) = DNF
comment: The 5th solve is my new pb! 

Chris


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 13, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> *5x5x5:* DNF, DNF, 31:14.39 (18:xx), 29:07.84 (16:xx), 26:29.18 (17:xx) = DNF
> comment: The 5th solve is my new pb!


Do you mean 6x6x6? I'm sure 26 isn't a pb for 5bld  If it is 6x6, is that a UWR? Nice accuracy on it btw!


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 13, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Do you mean 6x6x6? I'm sure 26 isn't a pb for 5bld  If it is 6x6, is that a UWR? Nice accuracy on it btw!


 
No, it's definitely a 5x5x5 cube, and it's definitely a pb as well  Mike definitely still owns the 6x6x6 BLD UWR as far as I'm aware.


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 13, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> No, it's definitely a 5x5x5 cube, and it's definitely a pb as well  Mike definitely still owns the 6x6x6 BLD UWR as far as I'm aware.


 On your WCA profile is says you got a 15:22.00 5x5 BLD so how is 26:29.18 your pb?

My results
2x2x2 7.09, 6.83, 7.88, 7.84+, 5.21= 7.25
3x3x3 16.61, 17.69, 17.96, 17.75, 16.96 = 17.47
4x4x4 1:19.50, 1:15.46, 1:22.41, 1:09.46, 1:28.33 = 1:19.12
5x5x5 2:08.08, 2:37.43, 2:22.81, 2:29.75, 2:38.40 = 2:30.00
6x6x6 5:44.83, 5:25.53, 5:21.02, 6:14.15, 4:30.80 = 5:30.46 
7x7x7 8:59.91, 8:21.94, 7:27.52, 8:53.41, 8:37.31 = 8:37.55
Haven’t solved a 6x6 or 7x7 in a while
2x2x2 blindfolded DNF, DNF, 1:00.38 = 1:00.38
3x3x3 blindfolded 4:07.71, DNF, DNF = 4:07.71
3x3x3 one handed 39.22, 44.61, 35.88, 34.66, 36.03 = 37.04
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay 1:46.15
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay 4:50.15 
Terrible relay
Magic 2.33, 2.91, 3.61+, 2.44, 3.56+ = 2.97
Megaminx1:25.88, 1:42.83, 1:30.84, 1:30.25, 1:35.43 = 1:32.17
Failed at Megaminx and Magic


----------



## Anthony (Oct 13, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> No, it's definitely a 5x5x5 cube, and it's definitely a pb as well  Mike definitely still owns the 6x6x6 BLD UWR as far as I'm aware.


 
Supercube?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2010)

*Super* job, Chris! I still haven't restickered my 5x5x5 yet; it might be a few weeks before I can try, but I certainly will give it a try before the end of the year.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 13, 2010)

dimwmuni said:


> On your WCA profile is says you got a 15:22.00 5x5 BLD so how is 26:29.18 your pb?


 


Anthony said:


> Supercube?


 
I think I'll just say that, for me, this week's competition really was _super_ 



Mike Hughey said:


> *Super* job, Chris!


 
Haha, thanks Mike 

Also, nice job on your 4x4x4 and especially that third 5x5x5 solve! Wow!



Mike Hughey said:


> I still haven't restickered my 5x5x5 yet; it might be a few weeks before I can try, but I certainly will give it a try before the end of the year.



Let me know when you do, we can discuss methodologies  I'm still working on my center parity fixes. I've made them much more efficient than they used to be, but they're still not great. I've got some ideas to improve them, though, which I'm working on implementing into my regular solving. With all your multi/big cube/square-1 madness I imagine you'll find it to be relatively straightforward to do. I can see you definitely beating my 26 minutes with one of your first couple or first few attempts. I still feel like I have to be very careful about it. It took me those 5 DNFs before I remembered everything about my approach, and to brush off enough rust to get a successful solve. I can't wait to see what kinds of times you'll get with it, and I'll try to set one halfway decent time to give you a little bit of a challenge at least 

Chris


----------



## undick (Oct 13, 2010)

*2x2* : 8.72, 6.96, 6.99, 9.19, 7.28 = 7,66
*3x3 *: 19.48, 18.68, 18.27, 22.33, 17.14 = 18,81
*3x3 One Handed* : 33.88, 32.99, 31.88, 30.62, 33.15 = 32,67
*2x2 BLD* : 1:18.70, 1:28.36, 1:19.90 = 1:18.70


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 13, 2010)

*2x2:* (6.58 (+2)), 5.19, 5.72, 5.27, (2.47) = *5.39*
Comment: Fail, I was too tired. Randomly good last solve, though.

*3x3:* 19.18, 20.41, (18.34), 21.41, (DNF) = *20.33*
Comment: Fail, I was too tired.

*4x4:* 1:32.56, (1:27.96), (DNF), 1:56.66, 2:12.97 = *1:55.06*
Comment: I started off well, but ended up epically failing.

*5x5:* 3:28.19, (3:32.47), 3:25.68, 3:26.02, (3:11.53) = *3:26.52*
The only event I didn't fail at, done just after getting my 3:07 single PB. Avg was 1 second off my PB. 

*OH:* (DNF (timer malfunction)), (28.38), 46.41, DNF (timer malfunction), 39.59 = *DNF*
Comment: Timer malfunctions are _really_ annoying, but #2 was single PB.


----------



## hkne95 (Oct 13, 2010)

3x3x3: 24.06, 24.01, (22.71), (24.96), 24.42 = 24.17 Average 
really consistent for me...


----------



## @uguste (Oct 13, 2010)

A pretty good week, except 3x3...

2x2x2 : 4.76, (6.26), 5.63, 4.83, (2.64) = *5.07*
3x3x3 : (20.53), 16.93, 19.73, (16.20), 20.49 = *19.05* :fp biggest fail ever
4x4x4 : 1:19.81, 1:08.88, (1:24.47), 1:08.79, (1:08.75) = *1:12.49*
5x5x5 : 2:22.62, 2:28.82, (2:32.55), (2:21.60), 2:31.91 = *2:27.78* awesome for me 
234 : *1:38.17*
2345 : *4:36.43*
3x3x3 MTS : (1:47.34), 1:25.89, (1:23.60), 1:26.67, 1:26.24 = *1:26.27*
3x3x3 OH : 27.45, (33.24), 31.30, (22.74), 31.24 = *30.00* 
2x2x2 BLD : 55.26+, 37.30, DNF = *37.30*
3x3x3 BLD : 2:51.66, DNF, DNF = *2:51.66*
multi :
pyraminx : (11.82), 13.60, (28.60), 12.62, 14.72 = *13.65*
square-1 : (1:01.67), 38.47, 34.20, (29.65), 30.74 = *34.47*
megaminx : (2:47.71), (3:33.52), 2:55.78, 3:20.65, 3:10.71 = *3:09.05*
magic :
master magic : 6.04, 4.22, (8.25), 5.15, (4.20) = *5.15*


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 13, 2010)

*2x2x2: *6.38 5.36 6.86 7.40 3.38
*3x3x3: *18.86 25.43 23.78 25.11 22.41
*4x4x4: *1:16.93 1:18.38 1:22.02 1:06.22 1:12.88
*5x5x5: *2:14.34 2:16.02 2:06.09 2:22.19 2:15.00
*7x7x7: *6:06.03 6:47.43 6:58.84 7:00.78 6:51.96
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF DNF
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *4:02.16 DNF DNF
*3x3x3 One Handed: *39.47 39.25 41.83 37.09 41.58
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *DNF 1:35.27 1:21.00 57.44 1:14.65
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:58.00
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:06.33
*Clock: *15.08 13.27 DNF 19.08 18.46
*MegaMinx: *3:10.28 2:50.31 3:08.30 2:56.59 2:31.41
*Pyraminx: *13.83 12.25 16.66 14.02 16.02
*Square-1: *1:05.88 58.13 1:11.69 57.53 41.71


----------



## guusrs (Oct 13, 2010)

fmc: D L' U D' L B' D B D2 R' D U2 R' U' R' U' B' R' D L D' R' D L' D2 R D B U' (*29*)
2x2x2: D L' U D' L (5)
2x2x3: B' D B D2 R' D (11)
all but 3 corners: U2 R' U' R' U' B' R2 * D' R D B U' (23)
at dot insert R D L D' R' D L' D' , 2 moves cancel (29)
scramble looks easy, looks like a poor result for me.
Congratz Tomoaki!
Gus


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 14, 2010)

Doing every event I have except 5x5 BLD.

*2x2x2:* 7.36, DNF (8.44), 7.13, 8.06, (6.85) = *7.52*
*3x3x3:* 22.70, (23.00), 22.53, (22.39), 22.40 = *22.54* 
Most consistent average ever. Came after a 28.xx average of 12 somehow...
*4x4x4:* 2:01.60, (1:51.82), (2:17.19), 1:58.56, 1:59.03 = *1:59.73*  PB
*5x5x5:* 2:37.40, 2:35.19, (2:27.34), 2:45.17, (2:54.02) = *2:39.25*  PB
*6x6x6:* (4:05.67), 4:26.40, 4:36.15, (4:42.80), 4:10.40 = *4:24.31* 
*7x7x7:* 6:36.99, (6:25.85), 6:34.45, 6:40.42, (6:49.18) = *6:37.29*  PB
Okay so I’d only ever had 2 sub7s before... PB average by 40 seconds!
Well 3x3 through 7x7 were all really really good (for me) this week
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 1:44.41, 59.00, 58.05 = *58.05*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 5:24.40, 5:38.85, DNF (5:27.33) = *5:24.40* PB
Memo is getting easier and I can’t remember it after I finish, whereas I could usually remember for days when I first started BLD, so I must be doing it more efficiently. I’d rather be accurate than fast (for now).
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF (1:16:43.12 [56:xx]), 55:31.85 [40.xx], DNF (49:24.76 [35.xx]) = *55:31.85*  PB
First 3 attempts ever. First: corners and centres went okay but messed up set-up moves with edges.
Second: FIRST SUCCESS!!! Despite mis-memorizing 6 words during edges and having to erase that from my memo, I did it!   
Third: Long memo pause on centers, like 3 min, finally figured it out, but then messed up some set-up moves.
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:* *1/2 in 16:22.81* [10:xx]
Two flipped edges on the second  So close. Starting to do way more BLD and its showing in my memo time.
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:23.32, 1:06.80, (1:03.23), 1:17.33, (1:26.31) = *1:15.82*
*3x3x3 With Feet:* (5:02.06), 4:03.97, 4:18.18, 4:42.70, (3:56.79) = *4:21.62* PB
All had Y perm
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:19.26, 1:38.72, (1:39.82), (1:14.38), 1:15.80 = *1:24.59*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *2:34.00* PB
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *5:18.68*  PB
Last week I was happy to get a PB at 6:00... this is simply stunning for me
*Megaminx:* 3:08.90, (3:31.75), 3:22.25, 3:15.58, (2:59.54) = *3:15.58* PB
*Pyraminx:* 10.81, 8.53, (11.50), (5.65), 11.31 = *10.22*
*Square-1:* 2:00.57, 3:28.20, (1:46.04+), 2:53.04, (5:22.09) = *2:47.27*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *48* 


Spoiler



Corners1: L’ D’ L U’ L’ D L U ; (8)
2x2x2: D L’ D’ U L ; (5/13)
2x2x3: D’ R2 D R2 D’ R’ D ; (7/20)
F2L#3: F’ U’ F R’ U’ R’ F’ U2 F ; (9/29)
F2L#4: U’ R’ U2 R U2 B U (B’) ; (7/36)
LL edges: (B) (U) L U’ L’ B’ ; (4/40)
Corners2: L’ B’ L F’ L’ B L F ; (8/48)
Solution: L’ D’ L U’ L’ D L U D L’ D’ U L D’ R2 D R2 D’ R’ D F’ U’ F R’ U’ R’ F’ U2 F U’ R’ U2 R U2 B U2 L U’ L’ B’ L’ B’ L F’ L’ B L F


I was too tired to look for corner insertations.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 14, 2010)

2x2: 6.15 4.93 7.13 6.78 3.86
Terrible.
3x3: 19.09 21.56 18.09 16.30 19.33
Terrible.
4x4: 1:46.34 1:16.11 1:26.97 1:50.03 1:38.02
Welcome to half a year ago  1:16 with double parity was only highlight.
5x5: 2:52.30 2:42.72 3:15.63 2:54.28 2:19.68
PB single with the flipped edge parity.
2x2 BLD: 18.63+ 30.77+ DNF (15.61 J-perm)
wat.
3x3 BLD: DNF (3:22.91) DNF 9 too hard)
3x3 Multi BLD: 2/2 15:00
3x3 OH: 24.71 27.94 28.00 24.56 33.53
3x3 FMC: 38 U L U B2 R' B U2 B' U' R2 F' L2 F U' B' U2 B' U L U L' U2 F R' F' L2 F R F' L' U2 L' B L U L' U' B'
Pyraminx: 7.61 6.35 6.88 5.32 3.83

Edit: FMC was my backup solution, I had a muuuuuuch better solution almost finished


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 14, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 6.98, (5.98), (9.59), 7.00, 6.60 = 6.86
*3x3x3:* 18.95, (22.43), (17.62), 19.12, 18.69 = 18.92 :fp
*4x4x4:* (1:25.62), 1:32.60, (2:00.63), 1:32.26, 1:33.94 = 1:32.93
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 2:10.19 (bad, I suck anyway though)
*3x3x3 OH:* 29.35, 28.51, (35.10), (28.01), 31.11 = 29.66 
*Pyraminx:* (19.09), (13.78), 14.03, 15.96, 14.23 = 14.74
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 39.80, DNF = 39.80 (bad)
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:34.91, DNF, 1:34.88 = 1:34.88 (not very good)
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF (I've been too slack with 4BLD)
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ailures-Thread&p=469557&viewfull=1#post469557)
*3x3 Multi BLD:* = 4/4 (14:07.98)


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 14, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 5.06, 3.86, (10.15), 5.11, (2.63) = *4.68*
Crazy solves
*3x3x3:* 13.57, (12.62), 15.06, (16.04), 14.88 = *14.50*
OLL skip on 2nd
*4x4x4:* 1:02.19, (1:16.45), 1:03.69, (57.51), 59.05 = *1:01.64*
I suddenly got better at 4x4. Not sure how
*5x5x5:* 2:12.01, 2:04.87, (2:04.32), 2:12.56, (2:21.85) = *2:09.81*
*6x6x6:* (7:14.51), 5:55.62, 5:45.46, 6:21.17, (5:25.26) = *6:00.75*
My 6x6 arrived  It hurts to turn though. Have to recover for 10 minutes after every solve
*7x7x7:* (8:59.03), (7:38.18), 8:12.19, 8:12.80, 7:49.88 = *8:04.96*
*2x2x2BLD:* 29.08, 38.09, DNF = *29.08*
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:21.73, 1:34.10, 1:33.36 = *1:21.73* 
I'm improving a bit now
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF [5:25], 6:28.03 [2:12.13], DNF [5:03] = *6:28.03*
Yuck. 1/3 is poor for me!
*5x5x5BLD:* 13:16.40 [6:13.39], DNF, DNF = *13:16.40*
Again, 1/3 is a bit annoying. One was totally screwed up (probably 2 set up moves) and the other was 5 centres
*MultiBLD: 12/12 55:45* [37:59] 
New PB. First attempt at 12 cubes. Was simple really 
*OH:* (32.45), 27.53, 32.22, 27.41, (27.03) = *29.05*
I seem to be faster with a normal size cube (Joey has my mini)
*Feet:* 1:21.36, 1:22.74, (1:08.13), 1:28.40, (1:35.90) = *1:24.17*
*MTS:* 50.29, 49.19, (51.19), (41.25), 45.57 = *48.35*
Sub-50 average  The 41 was a CO skip at the end and I did all the F2Ls right too 
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:15.70*
Oh wow! 54 sec 4x4 is not far from a PB
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:48.64*
*Magic* 1.65, 1.61, (2.06), 1.72, (1.58) = *1.66*
*Clock:* (6.54), 6.58, 7.44, (8.27), 8.27 = *7.43*
I thought this would be crazy special after 3 solves. But the last 2 weren't anything great.
*Megaminx:* 2:59.58, 2:53.30, (3:05.28), (2:28.05), 2:36.31 = *2:36.31*
*Pyraminx:* (10.65), 7.60, (7.04), 7.91, 8.21 = *7.91*
*Square-1:* 46.48, (56.45), 52.92, 54.46, (38.39) = *51.29*
*FMC:* [*27 moves* in post on page 6 http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ition-2010-41&p=467480&viewfull=1#post467480]

I've done everything except master magic this week (it's broken) so maybe soon I can compete in every event for the first time. Stuff was generally good, nothing was terrible.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 14, 2010)

Clock (6.81) (9.10) 8.43 6.90 7.73 = 7.69
Bulb broken. poor inspection with poor sun light

Magic 1.49 1.53 (1.30) 1.97 (2.00) = 1.66


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 14, 2010)

Very tight again this week, Simon regained the crown 

I had to do a lot of cut and paste this week, so I would not be surprised if 
I missed some person(s) totally. Just tell me and I'll fix it.

*2x2x2*(48)

 2.09 fazrulz
 2.51 Anthony
 2.78 SimonWestlund
 2.87 onionhoney
 3.18 Yes, We Can!
 3.19 oskarasbrink
 3.72 That70sShowDude
 3.87 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.03 cubefan4848
 4.06 Baian Liu
 4.21 cincyaviation
 4.38 KboyForeverB
 4.55 Hays
 4.68 kinch2002
 4.77 Elliot
 4.94 cuber952
 5.07 @uguste
 5.11 Evan Liu
 5.22 Diniz
 5.39 RCTACameron
 5.95 ZB_FTW!!!
 6.13 ArcticxWolf
 6.20 AvGalen
 6.52 tres.60
 6.57 Bowlget
 6.58 uberCuber
 6.69 pierrotlenageur
 6.73 lele1415
 6.86 Zane_C
 7.25 dimwmuni
 7.35 PeterV
 7.50 xXzaKerXx
 7.52 Keroma12
 7.61 okayama
 7.66 undick
 8.41 fatboyxpc
 8.65 bluedasher
 8.93 Fire Cuber
 9.49 coinman
 9.83 Lumej
 10.30 Alcuber
 10.33 jamesdeanludlow
 10.68 jave
 10.77 celli
 11.21 hatep
 11.65 MichaelErskine
 18.78 MatsBergsten
 31.27 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 *(51)

 8.62 fazrulz
 10.78 Yes, We Can!
 10.91 MTGjumper
 11.07 SimonWestlund
 11.11 Hays
 11.22 Hyprul 9-ty2
 11.63 onionhoney
 11.77 oskarasbrink
 13.97 jackdexter75
 14.50 kinch2002
 15.05 Elliot
 15.05 Evan Liu
 15.23 That70sShowDude
 15.65 pierrotlenageur
 15.76 lele1415
 16.93 Diniz
 17.31 a small kitten
 17.47 dimwmuni
 17.48 ArcticxWolf
 17.99 Fire Cuber
 18.02 KboyForeverB
 18.81 undick
 18.84 ZB_FTW!!!
 18.92 Zane_C
 19.05 @uguste
 19.89 jamesdeanludlow
 20.33 RCTACameron
 20.46 bluedasher
 22.54 Keroma12
 22.87 Mike Hughey
 23.01 larf
 23.03 Bomber
 23.23 Lumej
 23.26 fatboyxpc
 23.27 iSpinz
 23.38 emolover
 23.77 AvGalen
 24.16 hkne95
 24.17 okayama
 24.21 tres.60
 24.60 hatep
 26.43 cubefan4848
 26.44 PeterV
 26.68 jave
 27.47 coinman
 37.99 BC1997
 39.08 celli
 39.32 MichaelErskine
 43.71 Alcuber
 44.09 MatsBergsten
 1:20.70 ManSkirtBrew
*4x4x4*(33)

 43.68 fazrulz
 48.60 Hyprul 9-ty2
 50.60 Yes, We Can!
 50.75 SimonWestlund
 52.92 Hays
 1:01.64 kinch2002
 1:01.75 pierrotlenageur
 1:04.97 oskarasbrink
 1:12.49 @uguste
 1:12.99 That70sShowDude
 1:14.32 Evan Liu
 1:16.06 AvGalen
 1:17.19 jamesdeanludlow
 1:18.53 Diniz
 1:19.12 dimwmuni
 1:20.69 Elliot
 1:22.89 lele1415
 1:32.93 Zane_C
 1:37.11 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:41.43 larf
 1:45.41 uberCuber
 1:45.67 emolover
 1:49.92 jave
 1:54.06 RCTACameron
 1:57.76 Lumej
 1:58.21 okayama
 1:59.73 Keroma12
 2:06.36 MichaelErskine
 2:24.50 tres.60
 2:28.16 hatep
 2:41.39 MatsBergsten
 3:11.05 celli
 6:10.22 Alcuber
*5x5x5*(25)

 1:19.73 Hays
 1:38.65 SimonWestlund
 2:09.81 kinch2002
 2:11.37 pierrotlenageur
 2:15.12 AvGalen
 2:16.62 Diniz
 2:27.78 @uguste
 2:28.34 jamesdeanludlow
 2:30.00 dimwmuni
 2:35.78 KboyForeverB
 2:39.25 Keroma12
 2:44.30 That70sShowDude
 2:49.77 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:59.55 larf
 3:10.65 Evan Liu
 3:26.63 RCTACameron
 3:35.40 Lumej
 3:56.83 MichaelErskine
 3:57.43 jave
 5:07.30 bluedasher
 5:37.74 hatep
 6:19.69 cubefan4848
 6:42.58 celli
17:33.20 Alcuber
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:34.34 Hays
 2:56.41 SimonWestlund
 4:24.32 Keroma12
 4:30.07 jamesdeanludlow
 4:35.08 pierrotlenageur
 5:30.46 dimwmuni
 6:00.75 kinch2002
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:47.79 SimonWestlund
 6:37.29 Keroma12
 6:52.74 AvGalen
 7:18.42 jamesdeanludlow
 7:58.31 MichaelErskine
 8:04.96 kinch2002
 8:37.55 dimwmuni
11:10.43 Lumej
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(32)

 17.48 a small kitten
 22.21 Yes, We Can!
 22.45 SimonWestlund
 22.93 Elliot
 23.47 MTGjumper
 25.05 oskarasbrink
 26.88 ZB_FTW!!!
 29.05 kinch2002
 29.66 Zane_C
 29.83 Diniz
 30.00 @uguste
 31.09 That70sShowDude
 32.67 undick
 34.03 lele1415
 36.18 Evan Liu
 37.04 dimwmuni
 37.55 Hays
 40.10 AvGalen
 44.92 KboyForeverB
 49.57 hatep
 53.94 Lumej
 54.22 cincyaviation
 56.35 pierrotlenageur
 58.55 jamesdeanludlow
 1:04.14 bluedasher
 1:05.31 jave
 1:10.76 cubefan4848
 1:13.25 MichaelErskine
 1:15.82 Keroma12
 1:59.79 Alcuber
 DNF RCTACameron
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:24.17 kinch2002
 1:43.31 SimonWestlund
 3:39.58 Lumej
 4:21.62 Keroma12
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(25)

 6.31 Anthony
 16.55 SimonWestlund
 18.63 ZB_FTW!!!
 21.60 cubefan4848
 22.56 Evan Liu
 23.36 Mike Hughey
 23.81 aronpm
 29.08 kinch2002
 37.30 @uguste
 39.80 Zane_C
 45.58 MatsBergsten
 51.66 pierrotlenageur
 52.21 Elliot
 58.05 Keroma12
 1:00.38 dimwmuni
 1:18.32 bluedasher
 1:18.70 undick
 1:18.95 Lumej
 1:25.98 okayama
 2:01.13 hatep
 5:39.78 Cubenovice
 DNF AvGalen
 DNF Diniz
 DNF x-colo-x
 DNF Alcuber
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(22)

 46.66 jackdexter75
 1:01.89 x-colo-x
 1:02.75 aronpm
 1:21.73 kinch2002
 1:21.75 SimonWestlund
 1:31.85 MatsBergsten
 1:33.91 Mike Hughey
 1:34.88 Zane_C
 2:31.73 That70sShowDude
 2:38.61 cmhardw
 2:51.66 @uguste
 3:34.61 pierrotlenageur
 4:02.16 AvGalen
 4:07.71 dimwmuni
 4:23.60 okayama
 5:24.40 Keroma12
 6:38.50 Lumej
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
 DNF hatep
 DNF iSpinz
 DNF cincyaviation
 DNF KboyForeverB
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 6:28.03 kinch2002
 6:43.31 Mike Hughey
 7:58.29 cmhardw
11:41.00 SimonWestlund
12:33.00 fazrulz
22:53.31 okayama
55:31.85 Keroma12
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

13:16.40 kinch2002
13:38.07 Mike Hughey
24:19.00 MatsBergsten
37:06.24 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

12/12 (55:45)  kinch2002
8/9 (59:23)  MatsBergsten
4/4 (14:07)  Zane_C
3/3 (16:15)  SimonWestlund
2/2 (15:00)  ZB_FTW!!!
1/2 (16:22)  Keroma12
0/2 (20:00)  Lumej
1/3 (25:54)  okayama
1/3 ( )  Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 48.35 kinch2002
 1:17.41 SimonWestlund
 1:18.94 jamesdeanludlow
 1:23.64 AvGalen
 1:24.59 Keroma12
 1:25.68 Lumej
 1:26.27 @uguste
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 58.42 Hays
 1:03.50 SimonWestlund
 1:15.70 kinch2002
 1:26.80 That70sShowDude
 1:34.83 pierrotlenageur
 1:37.26 Evan Liu
 1:38.17 @uguste
 1:38.67 Diniz
 1:46.15 dimwmuni
 1:58.00 AvGalen
 1:59.77 KboyForeverB
 2:01.22 jamesdeanludlow
 2:10.19 Zane_C
 2:29.36 Lumej
 2:34.00 Keroma12
 2:34.61 jave
 2:56.22 MichaelErskine
 3:42.27 hatep
 4:37.09 MatsBergsten
 7:17.84 Alcuber
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(20)

 2:44.03 Hays
 2:50.47 SimonWestlund
 3:48.64 kinch2002
 3:51.78 pierrotlenageur
 4:06.33 AvGalen
 4:13.78 jamesdeanludlow
 4:15.84 Diniz
 4:34.42 Evan Liu
 4:36.43 @uguste
 4:47.82 That70sShowDude
 4:50.15 dimwmuni
 5:18.68 Keroma12
 5:35.03 Lumej
 6:12.00 jave
 7:02.43 MichaelErskine
 9:19.74 hatep
 9:37.00 Elliot
 9:46.55 MatsBergsten
12:28.63 celli
 DNF Alcuber
*Magic*(15)

 1.02 KboyForeverB
 1.25 Alcuber
 1.40 Evan Liu
 1.58 SimonWestlund
 1.58 That70sShowDude
 1.66 kinch2002
 1.72 Diniz
 2.02 tres.60
 2.24 pierrotlenageur
 2.31 MichaelErskine
 2.45 jamesdeanludlow
 2.57 Lumej
 2.97 dimwmuni
 3.84 okayama
 11.84 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.87 jamesdeanludlow
 2.89 Evan Liu
 3.61 SimonWestlund
 3.96 Mike Hughey
 4.01 Diniz
 4.74 KboyForeverB
 5.14 @uguste
 7.44 MichaelErskine
 9.90 okayama
*Clock*(13)

 7.43 kinch2002
 7.74 larf
 11.15 SimonWestlund
 13.05 fazrulz
 14.36 jamesdeanludlow
 15.60 Evan Liu
 17.54 AvGalen
 28.09 MichaelErskine
 29.76 xXzaKerXx
 39.25 Lumej
 45.35 okayama
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF KboyForeverB
*Pyraminx*(22)

 5.32 rickcube
 5.69 fazrulz
 5.78 cubefan4848
 6.18 ZB_FTW!!!
 6.74 SimonWestlund
 7.91 kinch2002
 8.25 Alcuber
 8.67 emolover
 10.22 Keroma12
 10.26 That70sShowDude
 11.08 pierrotlenageur
 12.90 Diniz
 13.65 @uguste
 14.46 tres.60
 14.62 AvGalen
 14.74 Zane_C
 14.94 jamesdeanludlow
 15.26 Evan Liu
 21.77 MichaelErskine
 27.06 fatboyxpc
 29.43 celli
 1:15.87 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(16)

 58.94 SimonWestlund
 1:09.95 fazrulz
 1:32.17 dimwmuni
 1:32.42 Hays
 2:33.78 jamesdeanludlow
 2:48.61 KboyForeverB
 2:49.73 kinch2002
 2:58.40 AvGalen
 3:09.05 @uguste
 3:15.58 Keroma12
 3:17.01 That70sShowDude
 3:38.09 emolover
 3:40.01 Lumej
 4:55.97 MichaelErskine
 4:58.41 cubefan4848
 6:10.36 Alcuber
*Square-1*(17)

 17.59 ArcticxWolf
 25.88 SimonWestlund
 34.47 @uguste
 42.14 That70sShowDude
 47.77 Diniz
 48.23 jamesdeanludlow
 51.29 kinch2002
 51.80 PeterV
 1:00.51 AvGalen
 1:25.44 KboyForeverB
 1:26.02 Lumej
 1:44.59 jave
 1:56.10 MichaelErskine
 2:39.63 Evan Liu
 2:47.27 Keroma12
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF uberCuber
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

25 okayama
26 irontwig
27 kinch2002
29 guusrs
30 Goater
38 ZB_FTW!!!
39 Kenneth
40 SimonWestlund
44 cmhardw
48 Keroma12
50 jamesdeanludlow

*Contest results*

474 SimonWestlund
459 kinch2002
266 That70sShowDude
264 @uguste
247 Hays
246 Evan Liu
245 pierrotlenageur
240 jamesdeanludlow
236 AvGalen
235 Keroma12
229 Diniz
220 dimwmuni
210 ZB_FTW!!!
208 fazrulz
186 Zane_C
181 KboyForeverB
177 Lumej
169 Yes, We Can!
158 Elliot
153 oskarasbrink
147 Mike Hughey
129 okayama
128 Hyprul 9-ty2
127 cubefan4848
122 MatsBergsten
111 MichaelErskine
107 lele1415
95 onionhoney
93 RCTACameron
86 ArcticxWolf
85 undick
84 Alcuber
84 MTGjumper
84 jave
83 hatep
77 Anthony
77 bluedasher
74 a small kitten
73 larf
73 jackdexter75
71 tres.60
65 aronpm
62 cmhardw
61 cincyaviation
61 emolover
48 Fire Cuber
47 uberCuber
46 PeterV
41 fatboyxpc
41 Baian Liu
38 celli
35 cuber952
30 x-colo-x
26 xXzaKerXx
26 Bowlget
26 iSpinz
24 rickcube
23 Bomber
22 coinman
20 irontwig
18 guusrs
17 Goater
17 hkne95
15 Kenneth
9 BC1997
8 Cubenovice
4 ManSkirtBrew


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 14, 2010)

Hay matsbergsten thanks for giving me the correct time for the 2x2 BLD. I didn't realize it was done as a best of 3. Also I don't see my name under the 2x2 category. I think I did every thing right. Maybe you just missed it. Thanks!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey, none of my "times" are on the results!


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Hey, none of my "times" are on the results!


 
Can you give a good reason why they should be?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 14, 2010)

5 DNSs is DNS not DNF. And DNS is not a result. lolben.

EDIT: lol I got 24 points from doing 5 solves. O__o


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh wow that was a close week. My bld is keeping me near to Simon, but if that ever fails I don't stand a chance!

I just want to clarify a few things about MTS because I seem to win by quite a bit and was wondering whether I was doing anything wrong.
1. I scramble one cube with the given scramble and keep another one solved
2. I inspect for 15 secs
3. I then time the time it takes for me to make the solved one look like the scrambled one.

I hope I'm not doing anything wrong otherwise my last year's results will have to be edited!


----------



## Bowlglet (Oct 15, 2010)

2x2: 5.77, 6.55, 6.53, 6.63, 6.68= 6.57 Average


----------



## jackdexter75 (Oct 15, 2010)

3x3: 15.60, 15.23, 14.65, 10.59, 12.03 *Avg: 13.97*

3x3 Blindfolded: 46.66, 49.93, 50.74 *Avg: 49.93 *


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 15, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Oh wow that was a close week. My bld is keeping me near to Simon, but if that ever fails I don't stand a chance!
> 
> I just want to clarify a few things about MTS because I seem to win by quite a bit and was wondering whether I was doing anything wrong.
> 1. I scramble one cube with the given scramble and keep another one solved
> ...


 
You won't miss the bld:s 
You are doing MTS exactly as you should. For fun you can try to do it bld.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 15, 2010)

Uhhhhhh, my results are shocking this week.  I _need_ to start getting over 100 points, and I _need_ to start getting decent times. At least I beat Hug-Hey at OH.


----------



## @uguste (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow ! 2 points from 3rd place ! I wish I hadn't failed at 3x3x3...


----------



## BC1997 (Oct 20, 2010)

megaminx:5:01.52,6:52.43,7:25.79,7:56.92,7:15.23
3x3:41.23,33.01,26.96,37.03,39.26=35.50
: ) new personal best!!!!!!!!!!
2x2:20.93,16.59,16.50,19.28,17.45=18.15


----------



## BC1997 (Oct 20, 2010)

sry wrong place


----------

